# Stream iTunes



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I want to stream my iTunes from my system to a receiver in another part of my house...what recommendations do you have as far as equipment/components?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

www.apple.com/airportexpress


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

You can get a keyspan express remote to control the volume/track playing thru the airport express, but overall, its not a great system. No visuals to see what song or playlist you are on, and of course, you still have to run to the computer running iTunes to select whether to play on the local computer, or to an Airport Express.

SlimServer seems a bit more interesting, and there are products that include a remote, along with wireless capabilities and a remote.

Roku Soundbridge is an interesting product, but unfortunately, can't play protected AAC (iTunes Music Store) files.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a small PC connecter to my stereo AMP. Slim Server on my Mac and the Slim Server client on the PC. 

Runs great.


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

We moved our stereo system out of living room a while ago. Now I just use an airport express (in client mode) hooked up to some M-Audio speakers and stream music from our iMac. It works great. Only had a couple of times when there seemed to be some interference on the wireless connection.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

To control my tunes, I use Salling Clicker software and a Palm T2 PDA ... it works great ... touchscreen, album art displayed, etc...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I second Airport Express + Sailing Clicker option. Mac in living room, speakers in bedroom, phone or PDA on bedside table.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

how about a Roku soundbridge, gives you a display and a remote - even rss feeds on the display. Ethernet or wireless.....

Z.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I might be wrong on this ... I don't think the Roku can play songs purchased from ITMS.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Like Airport Express?*

Hi Friends
After almost 30 hours of tweaking and head-banging, I have come to the conclusion that Airport Express will not work with my two computers.

I can live with being tethered to DSL cables, but what I really want is, like Eukaryotic, to be able to stream music from iTiunes through my stereo.

Since I can't use Airport, can you recommend an alternative?
Name, link, sellers location would all be a bonus, of course.

Thanks, friends!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Why won't Airport Express work for you? If Airport won't whyat makes you think others would?

More info on your setup would be helpfull.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Macified said:


> Why won't Airport Express work for you? If Airport won't whyat makes you think others would?
> 
> More info on your setup would be helpfull.


Thanks for the offer of help, Macified. But I've already wasted enough good EhMac space with my Airport conundrum over here;
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=27510

So, I'm trying to move on and find an alternative.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone have experience with these folks and this product? *LineX USB*
Great price, Canadian, and actually located in Ottawa, within a bus ride of me.

http://www.myfmstation.com/html/linex_usb.html


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Simplest answer.

Get one of the new iPod docks with IR and get the Apple remote.
Connect the dock to your stereo and play from your iPod.
You get the full interface on the iPod.

Of course, you need to have a real iPod that can hold all your iTunes music


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

RISCHead said:


> ...
> Of course, you need to have a real iPod that can hold all your iTunes music


Indeed.


----------

